# Manistique River Steelhead?



## Ballyhoo (Sep 26, 2016)

I am planning a trip to Manistique in late February. I want to fish the Manistique river system for steelhead. Does anyone know of a guide or have any tips/advice for locations and access. Thanks.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You might get better results in this forum.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/upper-peninsula-michigan-streams-and-rivers.28/


----------



## Ballyhoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------

